# Teens and getting license



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I’m curious if others are seeing this ...

My son, and many kids his age that I know, are not in much of a rush to get their license. I’m having to push and prod and cajole to get the classes done and for him to drive, even with the model 3! 

I could not wait to get my license. We are in different situations - he has a small town downtown nearby, my wife and I are more available to drive him around, has friends within walking distance. Still, getting a license seems to me like a huge step towards freedom!

I’ve heard of some other parents, not local, seeing the same with their kids. This isn’t the rule, I do know kids that were quick to get a license. But I’m surprised at the number in no rush.

Others seeing something similar by them?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

my 17+ year old niece went thru the classes (that included issuing the learners permit, all the behind the wheel time and everything except the final license behind the wheel test) nearly 2 years ago and never proceeded to get her license. enough time has lapsed now that she would need to go back and redo the written test and re-log driving hours before being able to take the behind the wheel test. she isn't at all worried about it.

her sister (5 years older) was somewhat similar, but did end up getting her license just before the earlier effort expired, but was at the last moment.

ETA: they live in a suburb neighborhood, not really within walking distance to anything. The closest shopping center with things either kid would go to (coffee shop, gym, food, etc) is about 2 miles each way, school is about 5-6 miles, friends are spread out all over, etc. 
I also offered both of them before I traded in my 5-speed little sports car that I'd teach them to drive a stick, and neither of them were interested. I am pretty sure when I was 15, I may have taken my mom's manual transmission Triumph TR7, that I was not allowed to drive when going out with my parents to practice, when nobody was home.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

My 14yo who’s eligible for a permit at the end of the year is asking if I can take her to a parking to start prepping now lol. And she only wants to do so in our 3, not the Honda Pilot.

She actually called dibs on the 3 first day I brought it home. I swear, she seems more excited to drive then when I was a teen. My only fear is that if she learns on the 3 that she A.) doesn’t try to abuse the tech in it (I.e., use AP without paying attention). Or B.) assumes all cars are like that and tries to regen brake using the Pilot. Odd times to be a new driver. Probably feels completely different driving a BEV and an ICE.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

In our neighborhood here, it seems that most of the kids are in no hurry to get their licenses...


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

They don’t have to wait to talk to friends anymore, they have their own phones with video and text.

They do all of their shopping online.

Most recreational places (parks, movies, restaurants, etc) have gotten greedy, and are more expensive than teens can afford. Live streaming games to each other is free.

And traffic has become unbearable in most cities, to where going for a drive somewhere “for fun” often means at 5 mph, and becomes frustrating and painful.

So for a lot of them, getting a license is kind of a bother that someday they’ll get over with.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

3 out of 3 of my kids were slow to want to get their license. With the first one, many years ago, he was slightly younger than most of his friends and I felt he just slipped into a mode of letting them drive him everywhere. The middle one - alas, I don’t remember so well. (Forgotten middle child!) The last one was over 20 before she got her license. She was someone of few wants, and never really minded being seen with a parent. At 25, she still doesn’t have a car and prefers public transportation.

So yes, a hard to understand phenomenon. But not necessarily new.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My oldest wasn't interested. Still hates to drive.

My youngest wanted to get his license as soon as possible, and wants to drive all the time.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Both my sons got their learner's permit when they turned 15 1/2 and they got their licenses as soon as possible. We lived in a suburban setting with limited public transportation options and having a driver's license meant a greater degree of independence and freedom from having to rely on parents to drive them everywhere. That was a couple of decades ago -- before social media, video chat, Uber/Lyft, Amazon, etc. 

I think it comes down to whether or not you feel a need to drive a vehicle to get the things you need to get done to live your life. With new technology-based services, many people (especially younger ones) don't need to physically go to stores, movie theaters, socialize with others, etc. When they do, ride-sharing services are a relatively convenient way to get around, when needed, without having to pay for a car and its related costs. So, if there's no overriding need to drive a car, then there's no urgency to get a driver's license.

Also, getting a driver's license was deemed a rite of passage into adulthood. I don't think it has the same appeal anymore for many young folks.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Wonder if these kids will change their tune being cooped up inside for a month or so. I work in the auto industry and the talk is that auto sales will boom once the pandemic is over. People won't be as trusting in ride-sharing services (considering the number of people/germs that go in there and the lack of cleaning that takes place) and will be eager to go out and about.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Wonder if these kids will change their tune being cooped up inside for a month or so.


Not my oldest. But he's so introverted that he sees the current situation as an improvement (stuck at home in his own room, watching class lectures from his room, etc).



> I work in the auto industry and the talk is that auto sales will boom once the pandemic is over. People won't be as trusting in ride-sharing services (considering the number of people/germs that go in there and the lack of cleaning that takes place) and will be eager to go out and about.


There will be some recovery in auto sales, sure. Many people are holding off on new car purchases because of the current uncertainty. But many people are losing jobs. Many businesses are just trying to stay alive currently. The economy has taken a big hit, and I'm afraid that it's going to take a while to recover. Larger-value items like vehicles will take the longest to recover.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Wonder if these kids will change their tune being cooped up inside for a month or so. I work in the auto industry and the talk is that auto sales will boom once the pandemic is over. People won't be as trusting in ride-sharing services (considering the number of people/germs that go in there and the lack of cleaning that takes place) and will be eager to go out and about.


Definitely people will be glad when they don't have to be cooped up anymore and can go out for a movie, dinner, groceries, etc. However, I also see some of the opposite happening: People who had been forced to use delivery services, remote social interaction/school/work, etc. may opt to continue doing so afterwards for some activities/transactions. Physical contact/presence will return, but I suspect to a lesser degree; not out of fear, but for convenience.

Prior to this, I had not heard of Marco Polo or Zoom. Now, we use the former to see daily videos of the grandkids doing mundane (but endearing to their grandparents) things. And my wife recently used the latter for her doctor's appointment. I think these tools will remain part of our repertoire when all this is over. On the other hand, I find ordering groceries online for home delivery is a PITA and not something I'd continue using when no longer necessary.


----------

